# Thumbs up for Hull City Council



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

We stayed overnight at Hull Park & Ride £8 got us a secure area to park in, use of toilets and showers - freindly security guy with local knowledge - and most important - No Mud - great. - We paid £12 the night before on a very muddy CL site near York. 
The place was for us OK for an overnight park - you did have some noise from trains and the traffic could be heard - but at least the council and all the staff we encountered there made us (and motorhomes) feel very welcome.
We weighed the van on wieghbride before the tolls on the Humber Bridge - free - You can use the park and ride into Hull - and there are Leisure facilities at the Village Hotel - 5 mins walk - Could be a good choice for those going by Ferry and wanting to stay a bit closer? - Supermarket over the road.
Good one Hull City Council - others should take note


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Excellent barney2, why don't more towns provide these facilities?

Now can you please spare some time to enter that location into the MHF campsite directory so all the members can access it in the future?

Thanks


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Gaspode - I will have a go at putting it on the data base - but lets see how I get on?


----------

